# Live your instructing dream!



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

Kind of a scam if you are thinking about teaching in the US. Most areas will train new instructors. No experience necessary.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

This is a total fucking scam these guys are the biggest shiestiest piles of shit that ever came to Summit County last winter. I want to pimp slap the fucking owner with my cock for being such a fucking douche nozzle and screwing over some friends, my former employer, and Copper Mountain. You guys should just quit.


----------



## stillz (Jan 5, 2010)

$15K for 13 weeks? Is it really that expensive to get certified? I could go back to school for that much money.


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

stillz said:


> Is it really that expensive to get certified?


Ah, no.

Level 1 AASI costs $25.


----------



## Jameus (Jan 20, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> This is a total fucking scam these guys are the biggest shiestiest piles of shit that ever came to Summit County last winter. I want to pimp slap the fucking owner with my cock for being such a fucking douche nozzle and screwing over some friends, my former employer, and Copper Mountain. You guys should just quit.


LOL I love it  A bit vulgar but gets the point across perfectly!


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

They just figured out what colleges have been doing all along... I mean damn my sister in-law just spent 40k at UNH to be a party planner.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> This is a total fucking scam these guys are the biggest shiestiest piles of shit that ever came to Summit County last winter. I want to pimp slap the fucking owner with my cock for being such a fucking douche nozzle and screwing over some friends, my former employer, and Copper Mountain. You guys should just quit.


This just made my day


----------



## LouG (Sep 1, 2008)

Well, nobody seems to be biting so I probably don't need to post this, but Rookie Academy and other instructor training programs really are a scam.

You said it yourself, "


> $15K for 13 weeks? Is it really that expensive to get certified?


"

Nope, not at all. It's $90 to join with AASI/PSIA for the year, then $250 for each certification... use your imagination with what you could do with the rest of that $15k.

Getting your level 1 cert is as easy as being able to make switch skidded turns on a mild blue slope. It's more of a clinic, so if you can ride decently, smile and pay attention you will pass with flying colors.

If you choose to train with a ski school over Rookie Academy or another course, you also get PAID!

And finally, let's not forget that most instructors don't get paid much. It's not an hourly position, you get paid teaching time only. You can show up to work (early) every day for a week and not make one dollar. 

Ask any instructor from any school, besides major holidays, there are not enough lessons for every instructor to "Live your instructing dream!"

If you want to read more about Rookie Academy, here is the link to my first hand account of the time I wasted there: Deserts Don't Snow: Rookie Academy Snowboard Instructor Courses

The phrase "caveat emptor" (let the buyer beware) comes to mind.


----------



## gjsnowboarder (Sep 1, 2009)

Just out of curiosity LouG who were your "trainers" during this on a board?


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

Before you can take the level 1 AASI you need 10 hours of teaching time. To get teaching time you need to belong to a ski school. If you have to belong to a ski school anyway, what use are these guys for someone wanting to get their level 1?


----------



## LouG (Sep 1, 2008)

@grandjunction, the trainers were level III certs. They knew what they were doing; basically you are paying for privat(ish) (less than 10 in a group) lessons, that's what it boils down to. On a side note, I can train with level III certs at Big Bear daily for free if I'm not in a lesson.

@Grizz, believe it or not, courses like Rookie Academy have talked the AASI/PSIA into counting the hours you train with them as teaching hours. Last I checked Rookie Academy is actually listed as an official ski school with Rocky Mountain division, which is ridiculous because I learned jack mock teaching a bunch of jerk offs who could already ride.

@Snowolf, bleghh... I make daily observations on how useful that money could have been. :laugh:

Also I think I made instructing seem not so great, I wanted to say for anyone thinking about being instructor that it is an awesome job. You get people started in our sport, which helps keeps chairlifts full and snowboards sold. You get to enjoy the slopes daily whether you are working or not, and of course you get a free pass. 

It's hard to make money in it though, and don't think for a second you are some all star that should only teach up and coming pros; you will be teaching beginners. If you want to do it make sure it's for the right reasons... and I can't stress that enough because there are too many fat headed instructors that don't give a shit out there.


----------



## jegnorge (Feb 15, 2010)

do people actually fall for this? in canada the 11 wk course costs over $10,000. WTF? has anyone ever paid that much?


----------



## gjsnowboarder (Sep 1, 2009)

LouG said:


> @grandjunction, the trainers were level III certs. They knew what they were doing; basically you are paying for privat(ish) (less than 10 in a group) lessons, that's what it boils down to. On a side note, I can train with level III certs at Big Bear daily for free if I'm not in a lesson.
> {/quote]
> 
> Ok, now I see how they had it set-up. From there site I actually knew a couple of their "Trainers", but didn't know how they were involved in all of this.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2010)

I aggree with what you're saying about the cost of exam fees and AASI membership. This course may seem $$ on the surface but when you break it down this course gives much more than most think. The riding improvement isn't just focused on level 1. Rookies sets you up beyond what is expected of you in the level 1 exam. Level 2 within the same season is the goal for many. The difference in lesson taught between an instructor with none or little training and one that has is crystal clear. Good instructors will make money. More than any other seasonal position. However many instructors do not make money in this industry especially being seasonal. We do it for the lifestyle. The pass, meeting people in the industry (and on training courses), living in a mountain town are only a few reasons why people do it.



Below is off the Rookies website:

Your US snowboard instructor training course will include:

* Fully furnished accommodation for the duration of your course
* Copper and Winter Park Pass
* Complimentary local transportation services to Copper, surrounding ski areas & local townships
* Training 5 hours per day - 4 days a week
* On snow Video Analysis
* World-class snowboard instructors and examiners who are dedicated to your success
* Training Groups of 4 to 6
* AASI Level 1 and 2 exam (13 week only)
* AASI Level 1 exam (5 and 8 week only)
* Advice and discounts on the purchase of snowsports equipment including the opportunity to receive Rookie Academy USA affiliated sponsors and distributor discounts -- see our snowboard gear guide.
* Snowsports career development and job placement via the Rookie Academy USA global ski & ride school network


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

Snowolf said:


>



Hey if ur looking for a plane mechanic....**AHEM** look no further


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2010)

hey guys i planned on doing a snowboard instructor traning in new zealand this summer. I want to do the first level. Is there anybody who has experience about that who could give me a hint where i should apply??

thx for any help


----------



## Jeklund (Dec 14, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> Nice wrie up Lou.....:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> I can`t believe anyone would pay this kind of money for a part job that you can`t even pay rent with. _*This is more than I paid for my Private Pilot license, Instrument Rating and Commercial rating *_to work as a commercial pilot (which pays about 100 times what a snowboard instructor makes)...:laugh::laugh::laugh:


Please let me know where you got you CPL for 15k! I'm looking into this and its going to cost me upwards of 50k (CAD).


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> Nice wrie up Lou.....:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> I can`t believe anyone would pay this kind of money for a part job that you can`t even pay rent with. This is more than I paid for my Private Pilot license, Instrument Rating and Commercial rating to work as a commercial pilot (which pays about 100 times what a snowboard instructor makes)...:laugh::laugh::laugh:


Lol no doubt, 15k....with that much money you can get a 4 year Engineering degree at any technical college and make 60k+ a year coming out of school..ooooor...get free season passes and make $10/hour


----------



## SMDSkata (Mar 4, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> My PPL cost me around $3500


How much did you pay per hour...I can't escape without paying around 135$/hour.


----------



## Jeklund (Dec 14, 2009)

To go from 0 to 250 hours with only $15000 works out to like $60/hour which is like the cost of an instructor here let alone another $100 for the the plane. Where on earth did you get that rate?


----------



## SMDSkata (Mar 4, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> Right now I rent that 182 in the picture for $169 per hour which includes fuel. In the late 1990`s when I started, the C-172 went for $57 an hour and the instructor was $30 an hour.


You lucky dog.


----------



## Hoons (Dec 21, 2009)

Just curious, do you have to have great vision to be a pilot?
I was diagnosed w/color deficiency when I was younger. Not entirely color blind. I Couldn't make out the number from different bunch of colored dots, mostly red and green.


----------



## Adam C (Mar 1, 2010)

Sooo you can become an instructor by taking a few free(?) classes and then get paid to ride the mountain/hill? :O
How many hours do they expect you to work for them usually? All based on a rough average since everywhere is different...


----------



## Patrollerer (Jun 6, 2009)

Wow $15k for AASI lvl 1 or any of their lvls, that's a massive joke. I'm doing my AASI lvl 1 in the weekends, and perhaps my lvl 2 and Childrens cert at the end of the year. Cost $2k+ NZD fairly cheap


----------



## Adam C (Mar 1, 2010)

Snowolf said:


> CASI (Canadian Association of Snowboard Instructors) is a little different than the U.S. system. Here, the AASI program is that you get hired at a resort as a non certified instructor and you teach at least 10 hours, take a mock exam and be signed off to take the exams for level 1. Other than paying the AASI dues (about$90) and the exam fee (about $100) it costs nothing and you get paid while getting the hours to take the test.


Ahh I see I see, now do you happen to know if it's similar here in Canada?


----------



## Adam C (Mar 1, 2010)

Snowolf said:


> Somewhat similar. I also know that you can "buy" a cert there by taking a class. Here, you have to be an employed instructor to train and gain your certs.


I should probably look into that and consider it an employment opportunity if I decide to move to a mountainous region. Thanks for clarifying that!


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2010)

Hoons said:


> Just curious, do you have to have great vision to be a pilot?
> I was diagnosed w/color deficiency when I was younger. Not entirely color blind. I Couldn't make out the number from different bunch of colored dots, mostly red and green.


I learned that being color blind (even by the slightest) can take a big hit on your dreams (if it is) to become a pilot on Little Miss Sunshine. Poor kid went on a vow of silence until he got to join the air force or something, kid sister was playing with cards asking him to read to her which number it was from colorful dots :\


----------

